# Cherry Salad Bowl Set



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Well have a request for a cherry salad bowl set. She wants a main bowl and 8 small bowls. She agreed to $510 for the set. Here is the start. The main bowl is 12" across and 3 3/4" deep. The small bowls will be 7 1/4" across and 2 3/4" deep. These are being finished with Mike Mahoney's walnut oil. I really like the feel and the satin look.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Bernie,

I do believe you have the Kansas market cornered with bowls and making money with the lathe.

Those really look nice and I'm sure the client will be excited with them.

GREAT JOB!:yes4:


----------



## a1tomo (Dec 3, 2008)

Bernie, those look like cereal bowls for my grandsons (all 3).

Wonderful work!


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Wow Bernie, amazing work!


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Hey Bernie, you're not going to give away your Grandsons cerial bowl now, are you? Just to fill out the order?


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks again. Bob I hope I have the corner on the market out here. This set is going to Richmond, VA. She saw the set I made for Son and DIL. Well I sent her these pictures just to make sure this is what she wanted. She says she loves them and they are beautiful. She wanted to know how long would I need because she was sure she would probably order 2 more sets. I told her probably 3 months. I would need to round up the wood, rough turn, dry, return to the lathe and then finish. She said that sounds fine. 

No Dr. his bowls are not part of the package. Poppa never disappoints his buddy.


----------

